# Jodie Marsh DMAX Documentary Tonight



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Quick reminder its on tonight at 9PM if anyones interested....

Gotta be worth a watch just out of curiosity!


----------



## Scholar (Oct 7, 2011)

got it on reminder  should be interesting


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

looking forward to it. she is looking great these days. i was reading an article on the dailymail site earlier, quite a nasty scar she has on her left breat tho from dodgy implants. looked painfull.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2090749/Jodie-Marsh-reveals-horror-breast-enlargement.html


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

does any one know if i can watch dmax online anywhere as i dont have sky and really want to watch this doc


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

El Ricardinho said:


> looking forward to it. she is looking great these days. i was reading an article on the dailymail site earlier, quite a nasty scar she has on her left breat tho from dodgy implants. looked painfull.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2090749/Jodie-Marsh-reveals-horror-breast-enlargement.html


Heck, awful scar. Good transformation pics!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Why do people say she's ugly, She's stunning


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Cheers for that just set it to record. Its Sky Channel 144 btw for anyone else looking for it :thumbup1:


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Why do people say she's ugly, She's stunning


Cant post a link for you as im on phone but search the jodie marsh thread here. Dont like to use this word much but fookin epic thread


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

gymfreak786 said:


> is this chanel on virgin


172 on virgin


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

yea its on virgin.

do like me a bit of jodie:tt2:


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks 4 the reminder keeks:beer:


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

can you watch it online anywhere. gutted if i cant.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

It will probably be posted up on watchseries.eu tomorrow or possibly later tonight. Gutted i cant watch it now though :/


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

i cant find it anywhere to watch online but if anyone comes across a link to watch it tomorrow or at a later date please post it in here and i will be very greatful. many thanks


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Some of those little puffs on that stage, i could do that all I'd have to do is not eat and rip up. No offence to some people but lightweight bb is just crap. No wonder it takes the big boys so long to get credit.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Why do people say she's ugly, She's stunning


 x2


----------



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Some of those little puffs on that stage, i could do that all I'd have to do is not eat and rip up. No offence to some people but lightweight bb is just crap. No wonder it takes the big boys so long to get credit.


Agree it's not the best spectator sport.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Worth watching!


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Dammit i missed it :'(


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Dam i missed the show ! ... must say i am now more and more attracted to women who go the way of jodie marsh ... I guess as i transform myself i look for that same change others have made and really appreciate women who make that huge effort more ...


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Lol she was defo juiced up


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Still on now Dmax


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

didnt watch it but she reckons she was natty lol, vegetarian aswell!!


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> wonder how much var and/or NPP and clen/T3 they had her jacked up on?


what no way she had a lie /Polygraph Test pmsl


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Started at 11pm


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Drugs or no drugs (does it really matter?), I think she did herself proud.

A fantastic 8 week transformation.

I must admit having very briefly met her a couple of times at clubs ive worked at, i thought she was a complete ****, but i think she came across really well in the doc. She didnt take herself too seriously and certainly didnt look out of place alongside seasoned competitors on stage.

But that fuking nose......


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

I watched it and wondered what was she doing in the gym for 5-8 hours per day?

What ever happened to rest??

When I do a body part - 45-50 mins and I am done.. Am I missing something here?


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Was it any good?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

missed but heard her on the radio saying she eats like 17meals a day!!!

i couldnt even manage 10 ffs lol..

hurry up ghrp-6/modgrf get me more hungar!!


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

herc said:


> missed but heard her on the radio saying she eats like 17meals a day!!!
> 
> i couldnt even manage 10 ffs lol..
> 
> hurry up ghrp-6/modgrf get me more hungar!!


Nah mate on the programe as she was training 8 hours a day and fck know why her trainer said he was worried she was actually losing muscle so made her have a 17 meal carb up day of brown rice and an apple....no idea how this would help I thought carb loading was the day before the show for msucle fullness not repair? Lol


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

can i watch it online? any links?


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Some very strange/unscientific "training"/"nutrition" ideas in that programme.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

DiamondDixie said:


> Some of those little puffs on that stage, i could do that all I'd have to do is not eat and rip up. No offence to some people but lightweight bb is just crap. No wonder it takes the big boys so long to get credit.


quite disrespectful to be honest, you forget these guys are natural athletes.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> didnt watch it but she reckons she was* natty *lol, vegetarian aswell!!


Nah,she got synthol in her boobs.


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

DarkTranquility said:


> Some very strange/unscientific "training"/"nutrition" ideas in that programme.


Have to agree with that maybe her trainer should have read a few pages here first


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

sunn said:


> Nah mate on the programe as she was training 8 hours a day and fck know why her trainer said he was worried she was actually losing muscle so made her have a 17 meal carb up day of brown rice and an apple....no idea how this would help I thought carb loading was the day before the show for msucle fullness not repair? Lol


It was a high carb meal every 2 hours for36 hours.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Was just repeated, quite enjoyed it. Did seem to be a few random ideas but was good for motivation. She has also grown on me too, was quite funny in places.


----------



## simon1985 (Jun 25, 2011)

i thought she done well.What was it 6 weeks of training to get into condition? and she came 5th.Alot of hard work to achieve that can't fault her


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

i don't think she was on any AAS but i think T3 is hightly likely, havent seen the show but saw the adverts for it and she did cut alot. i know for a dead sert if i had her for a year i would help her bring a mind blowing package for the stage. i friend of my missus trains with me and in a year i helped her pack on half a stone (which is good in female bb). i set her up with a course of primo and var at super low doses (doses that wouldn't affect most men) and she blew up. the female bodies receptors absorb AAS very effectively and they get profound effect from low doses.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

"In just 50 days I have gone from 25 per cent body fat to 10 per cent body fat, gained 8 pounds of muscle, and lost 20 pounds of fat"

Natural? Sounds hard to believe with those stats.


----------



## Vitaplex (Nov 24, 2011)

i also didn't like the idea of the trainers diet plans, She is vegetarian/veganish why make her eat animal product when clearly she stressed out eating it, there are many alternatives wouldn't quorn of been a better option, and 8 hours a day what the hell is she doing in a gym for 8 hours?, 17 meals ?? imo something looked rather odd the way things went, but overall got in good shape in small amount of time.


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

DrRinse said:


> "In just 50 days I have gone from 25 per cent body fat to 10 per cent body fat, gained 8 pounds of muscle, and lost 20 pounds of fat"
> 
> Natural? Sounds hard to believe with those stats.


Well its obviously bollox. Nobody, with or without drugs, is going to gain 4kg of muscle tissue in an 8 week contest prep diet.

Id be over the moon to gain 4kg of muscle tissue during a 6 month mass programme using tonnes of aas, slin and hgh.

Its just blaze chit chat for the cameras.

You cant take comments like that, designed for a SKY audience, seriously.


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

think see look good stepping on stage would need smaller boobs to look better (shake head did i just say small boobs first time for that )


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ianm2585 said:


> Have to agree with that maybe her trainer should have read a few pages here first


They edited the fuk out of it and made him look bad. He posted about it on Muscle-Talk.

Edit: I need to see this! Online is the only way availble to me so if anybody gets a link then please post it.


----------



## JMarsh (Oct 4, 2011)

shall i? fresh blood?

NO


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

no, dont do it!


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

JMarsh said:


> shall i? fresh blood?
> 
> NO


If this is the real JMarsh ... HELLLOOOOOO WoWser what a woman ! I'd give my left nut for some time with you ... ha ha


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's not the real Jodie


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah it's probably not her, but if it is then prove it with some exclusive nekkid shots.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Saw a program about her being bullied the other day, she seems like a lovely, normal, very determined woman to me and after watching the program i thought there is someone you can respect, fair play to her!!

My boy Archie didnt think much of her dogs though, nearly attacked the screen the silly bugger!!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone got a link to watch it online, seems to be difficult to find to stream and to torrent :/


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Jodie Marsh :wub:


----------

